# okay kind of dirty but pretty humours



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I hope this does not offend anyone, I just thought it kind of funny.Ever wonder about those people who say they are giving more than 100%?We have all been to those meetings where someone wants over 100%.How about achieving 103%?Here's a little math that might prove helpful. What makes life 100%?If A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z is representedas:1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26. Then H A R D W O R K 8 1 18 4 23 15 18 11 = 98% K N O W L E D G E 11 14 15 23 12 5 4 7 5 = 96% But, A T T I T U D E 1 20 20 9 20 21 4 5 = 100% And, B U L L S H I T 2 21 12 12 19 8 9 20 = 103% So, it stands to reason that hardwork and knowledge will get youclose, attitude will get you there, but bull**** will put you over thetop. and look how far A** K I S S I N G 1 19 19 11 9 19 19 9 14 7 = 118% will take you!


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

LOL!! But "dirty" are you kidding????


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Well not to me Jackie, but its a public forum. Glad you got a laugh.


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

A good laugh! Thanks, I needed that!!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Very funny, and very true!!!JeanG


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well I'm glad I'm full of Blarney then.







LOLBQ


----------

